# Sulcata tortoises - Baby & Adult - Size comparison



## zaroba (Jul 11, 2014)

This is a picture of Louise (my baby Sulcata) and a 14 year old fully grown Sulcata named Percy.

Louise is a Sulcata I bought from a pet store about 3 months ago.
Currently she weighs 72 grams

Percy is a 14 year old Sulcata that lives at that pet store and is basically a mascot for the store.
He is about 30 inches long and weighs over 150 pounds.

A while back I was in the town with a booth at the pet fair and afterwards the manager of the pet shop let me put my little baby on top of their adult to take pictures as a size comparison. A couple customers were around at the time too and were amazed at the size difference. They had a hard time believing they were even the same species of tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a great picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 13, 2014)

Like a flea on an elephant! Thanks for putting it up here.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 13, 2014)

Percy has a beautiful rich color. Is your hatchling his offspring?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## zaroba (Jul 13, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge, the petshop doesn't breed him, so nope.

But, I'm hoping my little one turns out to be a female. Then I can try and get them to let me mate her with him.
If they are reluctant, I'll offer some of the babies that hatch.


----------

